# Losing weight with a 10 months old



## Brightonpixie

How is one suppose to lose weight with a 10 months old when working full time ? I work 10mn from home and have very little. My diet is not bad but not perfect. How do you all find time to exercise? :nope:


----------



## mrs_park

I wear my ten month old in a sling and go for a brisk walk. I figure lugging his 10.6kg would have to help burn extra calories :haha: 

Would you have time for a walk when you get home from work? Or at least on weekends? Or you could do an exercise DVD when LO is in bed?


----------



## ILoveShoes

I exercise when my LO is in bed. Also, I'd say if you want to lose weight but can't fit exercise in, your diet really needs to be perfect.


----------



## kdea547

As soon as my LO goes down for the night, I put on 30-60 minute exercise DVD and just get it done!


----------



## jess_smurf

definately exercise dvd, i started with zumbas 20 min express workout every other day then daily then i started th other ones for 45 mins once i was fitr enough to keep up x


----------



## Brightonpixie

kdea547 said:


> As soon as my LO goes down for the night, I put on 30-60 minute exercise DVD and just get it done!

Maybe I should try. I feel so tired come 8pm that it is hard to have any motivation but I will need to find it somewhere I have 10kg to loose!


----------



## Brightonpixie

ILoveShoes said:


> I exercise when my LO is in bed. Also, I'd say if you want to lose weight but can't fit exercise in, your diet really needs to be perfect.

You are right! I have two weeks from the 23rd of December until the 9th of January so I am hoping to have a few sleep in and have enough energy to go running. I am hoping to do 10 minutes a day to start with nothing too much! :happydance:


----------



## kdea547

Brightonpixie said:


> kdea547 said:
> 
> 
> As soon as my LO goes down for the night, I put on 30-60 minute exercise DVD and just get it done!
> 
> Maybe I should try. I feel so tired come 8pm that it is hard to have any motivation but I will need to find it somewhere I have 10kg to loose!Click to expand...

I'm usually exhausted too, but I make myself try for at least 5-10 minutes and I usually find the motivation to keep going.


----------

